# Elio motors



## Amras86 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone looked into these? They're marketing them as commuters, Im eyeballing the SHTF get home capability. Certainly not a full-on BOV, but perhaps enough to get home?

http://eliogenuine.eliomotors.com/?gclid=CM_g6Nu_0cACFc1_Mgoda2kASA


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

For what its worth, the price is reasonable.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is cheaper than many motorcycles (though they are not in production yet).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

We talked about them on here before it seems. 
If you are handy with a welder and fiberglass, and have a decent donor motor cycle you could have one for less than $2000.... I have thought about going that route.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like my klr better. And it can go off road as needed. Pretty cool for the price though.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool concept!

I'm leery of a company that relies on customer's prepayments for development capital.

Reminds me of a company that was promoting and accepting prepayments for a Merwin & Hulbert reproduction, 4 ? years ago.

Promises, campaign ads, more promises, bankruptcy, new Owner, no product and the State Attorney Office involvement, some prepayments are now being returned.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to see a video of one driving through 6-12" of fresh snow and then I will consider investing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

BRP already builds one http://www.brp.com/en-ca/vehicles/can-am-roadsters


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.gizmag.com/suprine-exodus-recumbent-motorcycle/28398/









http://www.gizmag.com/acabion-gtbo-faster-than-a-bugatti-veyron/8777/









http://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2012/09/wayland_car_dealer_offers_unus.html









http://aerobikeenclosedmotorcycle.blogspot.com/2012/10/testing-falling-and-manfeild-test-ride.html


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> http://www.gizmag.com/suprine-exodus-recumbent-motorcycle/28398/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I worked in the city I would want a dual sport bike for my GHV. That is obviously my opinion and I don't work in the city so traffic isn't a big concern for me. My thoughts are maneuverability and the ability to go off road, yes in the city. Most bicycle couriers in the city use Mtn bikes because they can hop curbs and things like that to get where they are going quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If and that`s a big IF lived somewhere in the woods with plenty of open range and hills and snow I would probably go for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M151_Truck,_Utility,_l/4-Ton,_4x4#mediaviewer/File:JeepFrontM151.jpg and that's because I drove the hell out of them back in my days but city living has tame the animal in me, I usually drive 200 miles a month or less sometimes the only dirt I encounter is a little dust on the road and a little bump as I driver over the sidewalk to get into my drive way, sometimes I have to drive over a puddle of water ,I always laugh at those individuals driving huge 4x4`s on beautiful paved roads with no hills to mount some of them have very expensive Warm winches mounted on the front bumper, somewhere in the attic I still have a my tree trunk protector strap from my army days that I used with my 2 ½ ton M-109 welder/machine shop truck, I can probably strap it to the front bumper of my astro van and look cool or crazy as hell but fuel economy is not my biggest problem or worry, city driving is totally different than open urban driving ,rush hour traffic here in Miami can get a little crazy, the highways around the city are a Russian roulette nightmare and a small power fiberglass body vehicle is a death trap in this environment.


----------

